# Savage 220



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I hunt a rifled slug only state and just ordered one of these 20ga bolt action slug guns. A few folks I know own them and they are quite please.

Anybody here shoot one?
What's the best ammo?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

That's the thing with slug barrels you need to try what is available see what it likes. Hornady is a good first try along with winchester and Remington whichever shoots the best for you then get a 5 or 10 year supply because they discontinue them from time to time 

I can tell you rifled slugs from a rifled barrel were a waste of time for me.

Also when cleaning up after sabots use a solvent with acetone or something similar to get the plastic fooling out


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The savage has good reviews, but every one has had to try several different slugs to find what worked best in *their* shot gun.

I have a Remington 870 slugger, I shoot Remington buck hammers and bought a truck load when they were discontinued. Next step is slugs r us.

http://slugsrus.com/

Shoots like a pump action rifle out to 200 yards. 

I have never seen any problem shooting the slugs thru it. I use Hop's # 9 to clean the barrel like all the other rifles and shot guns I own.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> I hunt a *rifled slug only state* and just ordered one of these 20ga bolt action slug guns. A few folks I know own them and they are quite please.


Please define "rifled slug only state".


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I mis-stated that.
Only shotguns and muzzle loaders are allowed, no rifles.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

did you hear Indiana approved rifle hunting?

http://www.guns.com/2016/03/28/indiana-approves-deer-hunting-with-rifles/

I suppose it could be like a few townships in Wisconsin where the town board put in a shotguns only local ordinance , I hunt one of a handful of shotgun only townships


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

*did you hear Indiana approved rifle hunting?*

Yep, can't say I'm too crazy about the idea. My area is relatively populated and pretty flat. I'm expecting a few houses and barns to get shot this fall, hopefully no people.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

oops double post


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the difference between rifles and shotguns is that people think because they can't control where the round is going after 100-150 yards that it isn't going 400 

where with a rifle they know it can go that far 

the sheriffs deputies that helped with my sons hunters ed 2 years ago after the county that had been shotgun only since 1980 said the number of calls went down significantly for stray rounds damaging buildings , equipment and vehicles.

with the 3 or 3 1/2 in slugs and sabots and long range muzzle loaders they were getting close to rifle range any way , but because they were shotguns they weren't always given the respect due 

keep in mind we didn't just go strait wall rifle cartridge , we went from 30 some years of slugs only to any rifle cartridge you want and the incident of stray rounds went down a noticeable amount


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Those people who wrote the rifle in Ind. hunting rules had their head where the sun never shines.
Never seen such a stupid hodge podge or goofy rules.

The new law, which passed as HB 1231, allows deer hunting on private land with rifles chambered in .243, .30-30, .300, .30-06 or .308 with a minimum case length of 1.16-inches. *Hunters are restricted to carrying a maximum of 10 cartridges* in the field and the use of full metal jacket ammo is prohibited. 

All the above but not one 7MM, no 270, 264Mag, no 32 Winchester special and a whole long list of great deer cartridges.

 A


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah but you have to remember these are the same people who wrote laws like no cold beer sales on Sunday.

they want to say how conservative they are , but they really want to control you to their way of thinking and acting.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

*yeah but you have to remember these are the same people who wrote laws like no cold beer sales on Sunday.*

Funny !
You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

So, do they prohibit the sale of liquid nitrogen on Sunday? I'm sure there is some ******* out there that's going to try it to cool the warm beer. LOL

The southern and western parts of MN historically were rolling land and prairie. Rifles for deer are prohibited in those areas because the bullets can go a long way and hit something you can't see. Rifles are allowed in the rest of the state where the forest stops the bullet before it goes too far. 

That said, a law of firearms safety is, "be sure of your target and what's beyond". It's a hunter's responsibility to only take safe shots.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you put a case of beer in a cooler and a bag of ice poured out on top it will be cold in 20 minutes , however it means you can only really drink pasteurized beer on Sundays unless you plan ahead.

who knows why they made these laws , it makes about as much sense as mini bottles in in South Carolina , talk about a total back fire it left a bunch of women walking around with partial mini bottles in their purse and finishing them later when they needed a nip

trying to change social behavior through legislation has almost always been a backfire , prohibition , was a huge backfire


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I have to admit that sounds good for your particular challenge I would be more tempted to get one in 12 ga mostly because I reload my own 12 ga slugs. 

Also you do know the only actual use the 2 1/4 pound CO2 fire extinguishers they used to put on M151's (Vietnam jeeps)you could take a warm case of beer in cans to icey with proper application of one!
Dutch


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Appears the slug of choice now is for the 20ga is the Federal power shock. they work and the price isn't to bad.

Reloading I feel is still the best options for the money.
http://slugsrus.com/20-GA-SPW.html

 Al


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

That's an interesting site Ally,
I'd sort of wondered why we hadn't heard of anyone making reloading sabot slugs. Apparently I wasn't the only crazy wondering, dead soft 44 bullet hmm I wonder what there actual accuracy is? Have you shot any of them?
Dutch


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have loaded and shot just these.
http://slugsrus.com/product126.html

Seem just as good as the Remington buck hammers I used.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

To answer a n earlier question, Delaware is a shotgun only state, slug guns are very popular here, I use a smooth slug barrel in a 12 gauge 870.The rifled slug barrels are good out to 150 yards and beyond..


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd use a black powder sent minnie in any caliber before I'd use a slug. Slugs are just a bit gurlie to me. Screw that. {{crindge}}


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Put a Nikon 3x9 on the Savage and after reading reviews, ordered a bunch of 3" Remington Accu-Tip slugs. Anxious to give this rig a try.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> So, do they prohibit the sale of liquid nitrogen on Sunday? I'm sure there is some ******* out there that's going to try it to cool the warm beer. LOL
> 
> The southern and western parts of MN historically were rolling land and prairie. Rifles for deer are prohibited in those areas because the bullets can go a long way and hit something you can't see. Rifles are allowed in the rest of the state where the forest stops the bullet before it goes too far.
> 
> That said, a law of firearms safety is, "be sure of your target and what's beyond". It's a hunter's responsibility to only take safe shots.


That's pretty advanced thinking. Here in NH, and ME too, as far as I know, we have to know what our bullet trajectories are. We also have a mandatory course called Hunter's Safety. NRA helps with that. It should be mandatory education in elementary school.


----------

